# How do i mount my flash to my tripod?



## Kanikula (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok so i want to use my hotshoe flash off camera. How exactly do i attach it to a tripod??

I have a monfrotto 190x with the 804rc2 head......


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 21, 2008)

Kanikula said:


> Ok so i want to use my hotshoe flash off camera. How exactly do i attach it to a tripod??
> 
> I have a monfrotto 190x with the 804rc2 head......



Several ways, a Manfrotto Super Clamp will clamp it to a pod leg, shelf, door, tube, almost anything up to about 2". Also, Manfrotto has little brass pins for the superclamp that have 1/4" and 3/8" tapped holes in them, one in each end. The pins are 5/8" in dia. and that is standard dia. for light stands. A shoe mount adapter for a light stand can then be used over the pin threaded to your tripod. 


Link to pin/stud
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/5368-REG/Bogen_Manfrotto_3113_3113_Double_Female_Stud.html

Link to superclamp:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/5151-REG/Bogen_Manfrotto_2900_2900_Super_Clamp_with.html

Link hot shoe to 5/8" pin/stud adapter w/swival:
http://www.mpex.com/browse.cfm/4,4721.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kanikula (Feb 21, 2008)

excellent thankyou


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2008)

As John mentioned, the *Super Clamp* will clamp on most anything.  I also got a couple of *Photoflex Shoe Mount Multiclamp* to sit on top of light stands.  I put a strip of electrical tape on the metal shoe mount where the flashes contacts sit.

Appararently the light stands I got from B&H aren't there anymore, but they were Bogen 6' Stand w/Retract Legs 5/8" Stud.  Anything similar will work.  Just check on stud size and I wouldn't go less than 6'...8' would be better methinks.


----------

